# Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??



## fiffi (14. Okt. 2009)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich hab an meinem 1000l Liter Teich im Frühjahr diesen Filter gekauft.

http://image01.otto.de/pool/formata/1366785.jpg

Jedes Frühjahr wird die UV-Lampe neu gekauft und wenn zu wenig Durchfluss besteht wird er gereinigt (ca. alle drei Monate). Da das der erste Winter für ihn ist würde mich interessieren ob ich ihn im Winter ausschalten soll und einlagern oder nicht. Kann mir das jemand beantworten ?? Ich will  nicht, dass das Wasser grün wird.



gruß hilde


----------



## reff (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Also den würde ich ausschalten!


----------



## fiffi (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

hallo,

Warum ?? Platzen die Schläuche. Es hat diese Nacht bei uns -4 Grad also müsste ich den dann morgen reinmachen.

gruß hilde


----------



## robsig12 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Auf jeden FFall ausschalten, und in die Garage oder Keller legen.

Bei 1000 Liter wäre der Teich mit einer Pumpe und dem kleinen freien Filter bald auf Minusgrade durchgekühlt, und die Pumpe und die UVC wären im Eimer.

Hast Du eigentlich Fische in dem Teich?


----------



## koifischfan (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*



> Besatz
> 8 Goldfische, ein Sonnenbarsch


Ja


----------



## robsig12 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

OK, das wird dann natürlich seh kalt für die Fische.

Wie schon geschrieben, Filter aus!

Hoffe der Winter wird nicht so lange wie der letzte.....:beeten


----------



## fiffi (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Der Teich wird übrigens im Winter mit Eisfreihaltern an zwei Stellen eisfrei gehalten. Wird das Wasser ohne die UVC nicht grün bis zum Frühjahr ??

gruß hilde


----------



## Starvalley (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Nicht wirklich! Im Winter wachsen keine Pflanzen - somit auch keine Algen. Mein Teich ist im Winter immer glasklar - auch ohne Filteranlage.

Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## fiffi (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Hallo,

Der Filter wird am Wochenende ausgeschaltet und eingelagert, wenn es dann richtig kalt wird kommen die zwei Sprudelsteine zum Einsatz.

@ Thomas: Wenn im Winter keine Pflanzen wachsen, wachsen doch gerade Algen da dann  viele Nährstoffe verfügbar sind, oder ??

gruß hilde


----------



## koifischfan (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Wo sollen die vielen Nährstoffe herkommen?


----------



## Christine (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Hallo Hilde,

Algen sind auch nur Pflanzen, die brauchen Nährstoffe, Licht und gewisse Temperaturen. (Sicherlich finden sich Hardcore-Algen im Nordmeer und in der Tiefsee, aber nicht im Teich).


----------



## Xeal (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Hallo Leute !
Habt ihr den Filter jetzt schon aus ?


----------



## reff (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Nein, schalten unsere Anlage nie Aus! 

- Teich u. Filter haben ein gesamt Volumen von 26.500 Litern
- Teichboden + Teichwände sind beim Bau schon Isoliert worden (Tiechboden 20mm Styrodur, Teichwände 8mm Schaum k.A wie sich das genau nennt)
- Filter steht in einen mit 140mm Steinwolle gedämmten Holzverschlag

Hatten noch nie Probleme oder Verluste! Im gegen teil, die Biologie ist im Frühjahr sofort wieder Aktiv. Der Bodenfilter sollte eh immer in betrieb sein.

Es kommt halt darauf an was für eine Anlage man hat. Bei 1000L sollte man aber ausschalten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*



fiffi schrieb:


> wenn es dann richtig kalt wird kommen die zwei Sprudelsteine zum Einsatz.



Die Sprudelsteine aber so hoch wie möglich in den Teich legen sonst wird das warme Wasser von unten nach oben transportiert und die Fischlein müssen frieren


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*



Xeal schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !
> Habt ihr den Filter jetzt schon aus ?



Ich hab ihn noch an, die Ansaugpumpe allerdings in die höchstmögliche Schicht im Teich gelegt.

Solange es um den Gefrierpunkt bleibt, läuft der Filter weiter. Sobald mehrere Tage mit kühleren Temps angesagt sind wird der Filter ausgeschaltet, die Pumpe in nen Eimer mit Teichwasser getan, die Schwämme leicht feucht + UVC in den warmen Keller geholt.
__ Hel-X in den Tonnen und Pumpenschlauch bleibt draußen.


----------



## fiffi (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ja, die Sprudelsteine kommen nach ganz oben ins Wasser. Gut, dass ich mich keine Sorgen wegen den Algen machen muss. Da es am Wochenende ein wenig wärmer wird, wird der Filter anbleiben und wenn es wieder kälter wird mach ich ihn aus. Wenn es länger unter 0 Grad ist mach ich ihn rein für dieses Jahr.

gruß hilde


----------



## fiffi (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Hallo nochmal,

Der Filter ist nun im Keller verstaut. Jetzt hab ich hier wo gelesen, dass die UVC durch den Frost beschädigt werden kann. Ist es schlimm, wenn meine UVC ein paar Nächte bei Minusgraden draußen stand ?

gruß hilde


----------



## robsig12 (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Wenn das Wasser entleert wurde, dürfte der UVC nichts fehlen. Schlimm ist es nur, wenn sich Wasser in der Einheit befindet, und dies sich beim Gefrieren ausdehnt, und das Quarzglas zerstörrt.


----------



## fiffi (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Hallo,

Der Filter ist noch normal durchgelaufen. Es waren Temperaturen zwischen 0 - 3 Grad minus. Kann dann was kaputt gegangen sein ??

gruß hilde


----------



## robsig12 (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Soll ich diesen Teichfilter im Winter aussschalten ??*

Nein nicht schlimm! Wenn das Wasser durchgeflossen ist, war es nicht gefroren. Das Teichwasser hatte ja Plusgrade.


----------

